# Anyone have or know much about Oberhaslis?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting an Oberhasli doe for milking. I'm wondering what amount of milk is normal for them to give and any other info that you all may have about them; from personal experience.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder where are you getting that one? Did you ever get that link I tried to send to you about the guy in Calhan that has to sell his goats? Some are Dairy and they are in milk.

Also. I hate toe tell you but I will not be able to loan the camera to you :? . This last weekend we were combing goats and I found out I have three more doe to kid.  I am not happy about it at all. They are only a year old and I have NO IDEA when they are due. Also I have one sold, but I told them I was keeping her until I have her all combed out, so now I do not know what I am going to do about that, These people have purchased three goats, so I do not know if I am just going to give them the baby or just what. :GAAH: 

I just got the camera back from the other people and I found this out.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Lori! Three more to go and no idea on when? Well, hopefully we're past the worst of our cold weather. Yup, I'd say you need to keep that camera and keep a close eye on those girls.  

I've been e-mailing back and forth with the lady doing the goat sale day in Falcon next month. She said there will be good quality Oberhaslis there, maybe some in milk. That's why I'm asking. I've decided that I want purebred either Nubian, Alpine or Oberhasli. So, I'm doing some research before next month.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

loved my oberhaslis. Dont always produce as much as a nubian per say but plenty for us! I have a large family (7) and we always had milk in teh fridge - gave it to the chickens, my aunt the dogs etc because we couldnt drink it all!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

My daughter got her first Oberhasli doe with a buckling at her side three weeks ago. 
Ember









Tristan









So far, we really love them. Ember's a quiet and sweet animal. Curious, but not "in your face".
Her son is one bouncy little wild man, but also very sweet and funny.

In comparison to our Alpine, Ember is smaller by about 1/4.

Tristan is taking care of all mom's milk at this time. My daughter keeps her goats at school, and due to space constraints, she'll have to sell Tristan before he gets bucky. He has a good pedigree, being closely related to a 2008 Spotlight Doe. He'll be sold intact. We are looking for a buyer. *hint-hint*

Good luck.

Anna


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

chickens drink milk?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

how?

like... water?

LW

*mental image of bottlefeeding a chicken*


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: I had to laugh, you are too funny lesserweevil! Yep, you can feed "excess" milk to most farm animals, we used to give it to chickens, pigs, etc. You can feed them the "whey" from cheese making.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, check this out. It is on Craigs list. I have talked to the lady that is doing the Falcon thing, they are going to be asking a pretty penny for the animals from what I have understood.

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/grd/1043879267.html


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone have Oberhaslis in/near the Carolinas???


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have obies..!!!!  And I absolutely ADORE them.
They aren't big goats, but can produce a really good amount of milk for their size....
From what I noticed (at least in my does), is the teats are a nice size for milking, the udder is SUPER soft, and the orfice size is wonderful, so they are exceptionally easy to milk... But maybe I just got lucky with my girls, who knows. Where I am, we don't have many goats to choose from... 

My doe, Chloe, is about 110-115 pounds, and is milking out a solid gallon a day, which is not that much to most people, but plenty for our family of 4, a friends family of 7, and 3 share-holders that each get a half gallon a week.
From what I heard, they are known for long lactations, and will happily produce for you as long as you milk them twice a day. Chloe's mother was milking for nearly 3 years without being re-bred, and was producing a solid gallon a day the whole time...   She basically had to be FORCED to dry off, because her new owners bred her 
I am REALLY hoping that she passed that fabulous trait down to her daughter!
So far so good! 
Chloe's production steadily increased after kidding last spring, and she peaked out at nearly 2 gallons a day about 2 months after she kidded, but has steadily gone down for 2 months following. She finally leveled out at a steady, and solid, gallon a day since then. She has been milking for nearly a year now, and shows no signs of wanting to dry off. Still milking a solid gallon a day. Every day.
She does cut down a bit here and there. Like when she's in estrus, or when the weather gets SUPER cold (I am in Alaska, so it can get a bit... um... nippy here) The girls DO have a spacious heated house, so can always come in and warm up.  The cut-down lasts a couple of days, and then she picks back up again. 
Because of how long her Dam milked, I did not breed Chloe this year, and am going to see if she can go for 2 years without breeding, and still give me a gallon a day like her mother did...  (fingers crossed)

And I LOVE the milk. It's creamy, and sweet, and just so delicious....

I know I am nowhere near anyone, but I just had to share. LOVE me some Obies.!!!


----------

